# Hearse trike - pedal power



## Bugbugs.com (10 Aug 2013)

Hi, I built this hearse body in memory for one of Bugbugs riders who passed away at the age of 23 from lung disease, it upset me enormously that we only had a cargo trike at the time. I myself had a few close calls and hence we now offer this service through Green Ending funeral service, who handle all the other details. I'm hopeful that when I pass on the torch one day (not to soon), that I'll get my last mile this way.

www.flickr.com/photos/40439117@N03/5201817803/


----------

